# Toy Day Log!



## xPengyMC_ (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi guys, so today is December 1, and villagers are starting to reveal their toy day wishes! I decided to make this thread so you can post what your villagers want so you won't forget on toy day, and you'll have this to remember it.

So how it's going to work is you can make a "place-holder" reply to this thread if you want that there to edit it later and log, or you can just reply whenever you find out something about someone, then edit it.

Also thanks for the support guys! I won't be replying to any comments due to the fact that I want everyone to be able to find their own comments =)

MY LOG
---------
Cousteau - yellow umbrella
Eugene - green musical instrument
Tabby - brown carpet
Phil - aqua furniture
Pecan - brown food
Alfonso - brown musical instrument
Aurora - 
Agnes - red clothes
Stitches -


----------



## Athelwyn (Dec 1, 2015)

What a cute and useful idea for a thread! 

Still catching up on the correct date in Ruddyoak, but...

*Tabby:* colorful wallpaper
*Maple:* white toy
*Baabara:* white appliance
*Kabuki:* red lamp
*Shari:* yellow doll
*Rudy:* toy
*Daisy:* carpet
*Pekoe:* brown
*Lopez:* wallpaper
*Marshal:* brown food


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 1, 2015)

Great idea! I'll update mine here later on. Thanks for the thread! ;D

*Bangle*: Blue
*Beau*: Green Musical instrument
*Blanche*: Yelow plant
*Cherry*: Green
*Chrissy*: Pink Clothes
*Flurry*: Brown food
*Francine*: Pink furniture
*Muffy*: Gray food
*Pekoe*: Toy
*Static*: Aqua Wallpaper


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Awesome idea!!
I actually just use the game play notes on my 3ds , so my list is always within reach.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 1, 2015)

i dont really care about toy day..


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 1, 2015)

This sounds like a good idea!
Anabelle: (Green?) Instrument
Julian: Grey Clothes
Hazel: Brown Food
Kabuki: Yellow Clothes
Ribbot: Blue Toy
Coco: Brown Lamp
Sky: Colorful Toy
Zucker: Brown Clothes
Papi: Orange Doll
Velma: (Green?) Wallpaper


----------



## beffa (Dec 1, 2015)

ah this is actually rly useful i'll keep a link to my post in my sig or something

molly - purple doll
freckles - orange wallpaper
julian - carpet
victoria -
beau - brown musical instrument
erik - toy
cherry - food
mac - electronics (i think)
kabuki - lamp
kid cat - blue rug


----------



## vhdekker (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice thread!

Cheri - Black furniture 
Annalisa - Something white
Sparro - Clothes
Blaire - Gray furniture 
Benjamin - Something yellow


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 1, 2015)

Aww, this is really cute :3

*Pawnee:*

Tammy: a colourful toy
Daisy: black furniture
Kabuki: a pink doll (and is adorably defensive about it)
Lolly: a red musical instrument
Felicity: brown furniture
Cube: a yellow musical instrument
Gaston: orange clothing
Freya: a yellow doll
Eugene: a blue umbrella
Rudy: a white lamp

*Koiwai:*

Gabi: red kitchen appliance
Coco: furniture 
Fang: something green
Pudge: something white (home appliance?)
Whitney: a carpet
Rowan: a purple doll
Ankah: something orange
Mira: beige furniture


----------



## Diamond (Dec 1, 2015)

*Toy day list*

Flo - Something brown
Peck - A musical instrument
Papi - Aqua
Whitney - An appliance
Caroline - Something White

I'll keep the comment updated when I find more data.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 1, 2015)

Baarbara- Wallpaper
Bam- A green plant
Daisy- Umbrella
Genji- Red doll(?)
Graham- 
Grizzly- Orange
Hugh- Something red
Monty- A toy on Toy Day
Nibbles- Something pink (and trendy?) Clothes
Octavian-


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 1, 2015)

This is a really good idea!!!! I'll use this  I only have some, I'll just come back to this later.

Diana- pink, lamp (lotus lamp?)
Friga- black, lamp
Paula- pink, umbrella
Penelope- beige, carpet
Hazel- black, furniture
Fauna- orange,
Marshal- aqua, clothes
Sparro- gray, clothes
Twiggy- brown,


----------



## Jordon (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's Sunlight

Pietro: Brown Carpet
Hans: Orange Clothes
Ruby: Red Home Appliance
Sydney: Purple Doll
Kabuki: Orange Carpet
Ricky: Beige Clothing
Timbra: Blue Wallpaper
Lucky: Yellow Wallpaper
Rhonda: Green Wallpaper
Rasher: White Furniture


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 1, 2015)

Ooh good idea!
Bunnie: Purple doll


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 1, 2015)

My game is a few days ahead and just need the colour from Lolly.  Player 3 was hunting for balloons and working on her playtime so they gave up a lot of information.
Limberg Kitchen item                      Orange
Sydney  Toy                                   Blue
Lolly      Musical Instrument             Black
Tutu      Dolly                                 Yellow
Yuka     Wallpaper                           White
Paula     Toy                                   Yellow
Teddy    wallpaper                           Brown
Iggly     clothes                               colourful
Big Top  clothes                              Beige                is beige knit shirt
Ed         Lamp                                Pink

Big Top gave the same clues that Deli gave from my guest town.


----------



## freqrexy (Dec 1, 2015)

I've been taking screenshots for today as well!  This is what I have so far:

Phoebe - pink lamp
Beau - black musical instrument
Monty - brown lamp
Pekoe - pink plants (as if what she has outside her house isn't enough...)
Pietro - beige wallpaper
Ankha - orange carpet
Rosie - gray wallpaper
Deirdre - red clothes
Rudy - yellow wallpaper
Marina - green carpet

Add in two villager birthdays along the way and I'm going to enjoy this season a lot!


----------



## gem83 (Dec 1, 2015)

Aw, this is super sweet of you! I always forget to make lists.

*Tadfield*:

N/A

*Sodapop*:

Fuschia - aqua
Keaton - Aqua


----------



## Aali (Dec 1, 2015)

I restarted my game so I guess I should restart this.

Moe- Red Toy
Goldie- Colorful Umbrella
Sprinkles-Gray ???
Bruce-??? ???
Soleil-??? Furniture
Genji-??? Furniture
Lopez-??? ???


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Dec 1, 2015)

Aali said:


> Oh! Love this idea!
> 
> Moe- Something blue
> Keaton- Furniture
> ...



100% yes, today is the first day of December and I already have every single one of my villagers' colors and items they want, excluding my sick Aurora ()


----------



## Aali (Dec 1, 2015)

xPengyMC_ said:


> 100% yes, today is the first day of December and I already have every single one of my villagers' colors and items they want, excluding my sick Aurora ()



Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## freqrexy (Dec 1, 2015)

I can confirm this as well.  When I saw that both Rosie AND Pietro wanted wallpaper, I tried asking both of them again and managed to get the colors they preferred.
I just wish I had more luck getting the color of T-Bone's appliance though...


----------



## radioloves (Dec 2, 2015)

Ah this is a good idea~ thx x3

Ken- blue something
Sparro- white wallpaper? 

gah I'm forgetting everything xD


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 3, 2015)

This is such a neat idea!

*Vista's residents*

Sally - blue, furniture
Genji- something aqua
Marshal- Toy
Static- carpet
Hazel- ??
Doc- ??
Francine- blue, outfit
Bonbon- Something black
Snake- green, furniture
Caroline- something white

*Chocolat's residents*

O'Hare- something gray
Poppy- furniture
Peanut- ??
Sheldon- something blue
Ricky- ??
Filbert- blue, Toy
Chrissy- something orange
Mira- ??
Cally- umbrella
Mint- carpet


----------



## mayortash (Dec 3, 2015)

It's cute seeing what everyone's villagers want. 

Mine so far are:
Beardo - brown instrument
Ruby - pink lamp
Portia - pink food
[strike]Aurora - plant[/strike]
Becky - blue outfit
Vladimir - toy
Frank - green carpet


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Dec 3, 2015)

Aurora - orange umbrella -- *maple umbrella*
Bluebear - green furniture -- *lily pad table*
Buck - [x] food
Chops - gray lamp -- *mini lamp*
Drago - colorful carpet -- *kiddie carpet*
Gayle - colorful clothing -- *rainbow tee*
Lucky - gray toy -- *mini circuit*
Rocco - white toy -- *bowling pins*
Shari - brown furniture -- *writing desk*
Zell - gray clothes -- *gray tank*

I think that's all I'm gonna get for a while since Buck's sick.

EDIT: For people who haven't seen this yet.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's Echo's wishlist:
Eugene: green toy
Alice: yellow food
Ankha: orange food
Deli: red furniture
Lobo: colorful food
Sterling: sth. blue
Jambette: orange wallpaper
Winnie: black umbrella
Tiffany: beige outfit


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 3, 2015)

So far
Fang- Black, Clothing
Chief- Colourful
Walker- Clothes
Lobo- Lamp, White
Skye- Carpet
Kyle- Purple

Updating when I find more-


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Dec 3, 2015)

This is what I have so far I'll update it soon (hopefully)

Fang - Green Furniture

Fauna - white Wallpaper

O'Hare - yellow Wallpaper

Hamlet - red toy 

Biskit - Orange furniture 

Baabara - Orange umbrella

Joey - Clothes

Graham - Colorful Wallpaper

Frita - Red Food ( uh, ok)


Tutu - Aqua Doll


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you for making this thread!

So far, I've only gotten a request from Deirdre, and she only said 'clothes'... guess I'll start the list anyways.

Deirdre - Clothes
Bonbon - Home Appliance


----------



## eat (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for this thread! 

Incomplete log:

Friga - yellow furniture
Coco - musical instrument
Zell - white furniture
Rudy - white rug
Merengue - home appliance
Whitney- colourful carpet
Tangy - pink plant
Zucker - beige wallpaper 
Blanche - white appliance (moving out before Toy Day)
Frank - gray food


----------



## Balverine (Dec 3, 2015)

Cool idea c:

*Kirkwall:*
Rudy - something gray
Kiki - pink wallpaper
Samson - a pink plant
Fang - blue clothing
Snake - Black wallpaper
Diana - a white plant
Muffy - clothes
Fauna - a brown musical instrument
Carmen - a green plant
Hamphrey - A green umbrella

*Tokitoki:*
Freya - a black appliance
Dora - Something pink
Avery - Aqua lamp
Drago - Something orange
Clay - Pink furniture
Drake - An umbrella
Purrl - Something red
Vesta - Furniture
Ruby - Something green

will update c:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Dec 4, 2015)

Awesome idea!

Chestnut's Toy Day Log!!
Rudy- something black/electronics
Kiki- yellow wallpaper 
Lucky- food
Stitches- ?
Bonbon- aqua umbrella
Muffy- something pink 
Coco- musical instrument 
Roscoe- something black 
Zell- lamp
Pecan- something beige


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 4, 2015)

Freya - Green
Graham - Blue
Deidre - Purple
Skye - Beige Clothing
Rooney - A toy. Hah.
Broccolo - A doll
Roald - Umbrella 
Bangle - Colourful umbrella


----------



## Jordon (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

This is a good idea.

Julian: Green Doll
Cherry: Food
Chief: Orange
Nate: Colorful
Lolly: Gray Furniture
Diana: ???
Merengue: ???
Rosie: ???


----------



## gem83 (Dec 6, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Plum Pudding (Dec 6, 2015)

Tabby = a lamp
Julian = a musical instrument
Goldie = something green
Freya - a plant


----------



## poutyghoul (Dec 6, 2015)

This is so cute!

Beau - colorful umbrella
Julian - wallpaper
Merengue - something gray
Rudy - blue wallpaper
Lucky - clothes 
Marshal - white umbrella 
Pierce - 
Frobert -
Deirdre - something blue


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

I just created my town, but I guess I'll be able to get requests from my villagers after I get my permit..

*Felicity:*
*Del:*
*Pudge:*
*Margie:*
*Snake:*


----------



## alexithymia (Dec 6, 2015)

Woohoo! 

*Eunice:* doll
*Whitney:* appliance
*Apple:* black
*Friga:* brown
*Rodeo:*
*Henry:*
*Twiggy:*
*Bubbles:*
*Ricky:*
*Gloria*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2015)

Ok, here's what I have revealed so far:

Pekoe - Nothing yet
Chrissy - Nothing yet
Marshal - Toy/???
Diana - Carpet/Orange
Stitches - Nothing yet
Eugene - Nothing yet
Kid Cat - Lamp/???
Cheri - Umbrella/???
Filbert - Yellow/???
Mira - Carpet/???

Will update once I find out more.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh nice idea! I'm taking pictures when they mention something and I'll just check them on the 23rd


----------



## LonelyTimeLord (Dec 7, 2015)

What a great idea 

*Agnes:* Lamp / Gray
*Bluebear:* Lamp / White
*Bob:* ? / Gray
*Curt:* Furniture / White
*Maelle:* ? / Pink
*Pierce:* Toy / ?
*Rod:* ? / ?
*Savannah:* Wallpaper / ?
*Tex:* ? / White
*Yuka:* Food / Green


----------



## Jordon (Dec 11, 2015)

Bump! Again!


----------



## Aali (Dec 14, 2015)

bumping this


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 14, 2015)

Rudy: something brown
Tia: something orange
Kabuki: a doll
Diva: wallpaper
Dora: something white
Purrl: something purple
Henry: something pink 
Apple: some furniture
Chester: he wants food ._______.
Fauna:

(will update later ^^)


----------



## Aali (Dec 14, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> Rudy: something brown
> Tia:
> Kabuki:
> Diva: wallpaper
> ...


Chester is wise


----------



## Deak (Dec 14, 2015)

Do we need to actually find this stuff for them... Or wil it auto be in the bag?


----------



## mayortash (Dec 14, 2015)

It will be auto in the bag. It'll be your job to figure out which present your villagers are talking about 

So a grey furniture item could be a vacuum cleaner.... or it could be a shower.... so you'll have to figure it out  I got asked for a "home appliance" last year.


----------



## Bobble (Dec 14, 2015)

This is what I've got so far :

Patty: Beige, Instrument

Nana: Wallpaper, ???

Monique: Doll, green

Robin: Lamp,Grey

Sterling: Colorful, Rug

Celia: Clothing, ???

Kid Cat: Doll, Aqua

Bree: Doll, Red

Pudge: Furniture,??? 

Lots of requests for "Dolls" in Veridia.

Oh and Sterling pinged me today about moving on the 19th, So I guess he doesn't matter anymore


----------



## trash (Dec 14, 2015)

I just started writing these down but I'm probably missing a few...

*Pietro:* colorful/furniture (wow, creative)
*Henry:* brown/electric appliance
*Frita:* orange/doll
*Nan:* beige/clothing
*Ruby:* beige/furniture
*Willow:* ???/wallpaper
*Colton:* ???/???
*Drift:* ???/toy


----------



## Barbara (Dec 14, 2015)

Since when can't people make their own notes anymore? Write it down on a piece of paper, make a sticky note on your computer, put it somewhere in the 3DS notes... I really don't see the need for this thread.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 14, 2015)

Barbara said:


> Since when can't people make their own notes anymore? Write it down on a piece of paper, make a sticky note on your computer, put it somewhere in the 3DS notes... I really don't see the need for this thread.



I think this is the newer version of keeping track of things on your ds notes or keeping a pad next to you, that's all


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 14, 2015)

Flora - colorful
Sylvia - red
Chester - brown toy
Olivia - yellow food
Pippy - orange carpet
Spork - green umbrella
Zucker - plant
Cheri - brown clothes
Pekoe - colorful carpet


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 14, 2015)

*Filbert:* something grey
*Hazel*: (black?) wallpaper
*Teddy:* a (gray?) lamp
*Flurry:* a (black?) instrument
*Monique:* a doll


----------



## Chicha (Dec 14, 2015)

This is such a cute idea. :3

*Stitches:* green toy
*Fauna:* purple plant
*Pancetti:* blue furniture
*Kevin:* green furniture
*Apollo:* white wallpaper
*Ava:* blue clothing
*Coco:* purple ?
*Jambette:* 
*Tex:* green electric appliance

I'll edit as I get more hints.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 14, 2015)

Let's see what I've got so far...

*Lily*: Red clothing
*Stinky*: Wallpaper
*Mint*: A purple doll
*Marcel*: Something pink
*Hazel*: Something white
*Rudy*: Something blue
*Freya*: Green furniture
*Cesar*: Something red


----------



## Aali (Dec 15, 2015)

Bumping this again since I did yesterday and a ton of people posted


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 17, 2015)

Bumping because I still come back to this thread to edit my post constantly!


----------



## freqrexy (Dec 17, 2015)

Same. I just gave my post a big overhaul.


----------



## Libra (Dec 18, 2015)

*Diana: green - doll*
*Filbert: red - carpet*
*Goose: beige - furniture*
*Lucha: blue - clothes*
*Molly: gray - furniture*
Olivia: yellow - ???
*Pashmina: white - umbrella*
*Sprinkle: purple - clothes*
*Tia: white - carpet*
*Vic: orange - doll*

Well, Olivia's gift is the only one I don't have all the info for, but since it's yellow and I have all the rest, I'm guessing I should do okay. ^_^


----------



## P. Star (Dec 18, 2015)

Ankha: Red Furniture
Diana: Gray Furniture
Julian: Red Umbrella
Lucky: Pink Carpet
Merengue: Gray Appliance
Molly: Purple Plants
Stitches: Colorful Furniture
Tangy: Pink Furniture
Tia: Colorful Wallpaper
Wolfgang: Gray Food


----------



## Amilee (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh my.. okay ill do it:

Marshal: orange chlothes
Annalise: black clothes
Mitzi: pink doll
Zucker: purple plant
Chief: green food
Diana: green furniture
Henry: aqua furniture
Bam: black lamp
Peanut: brown toy
Tammy: orange carpet


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 19, 2015)

Kid Cat: Brown/Toy
Eugene: White/Umbrella
Freya: Yellow Plant!?!?
Monique: Green Plant
Cherry: Carpet/Colorful
Merry: Doll/Yellow
Flurry: Blue/Furniture
Lucky: Blue/Household Appliance
Clyde: Red/Food
Fang: Red/Lamp


----------



## freqrexy (Dec 22, 2015)

After getting Phoebe's gift idea, I consider it done.  Roll on the 24th!


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh man, I better get on this! I have no idea what any of my villagers want!!! Toy Day is tomorrow, right? ;u;


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 23, 2015)

As of right now in Parhaol, I know that...

Moose: Pink doll
Bubbles: Blue home appliance
Tex: Brown ____
Samson: Yellow doll
Robin: ____ lamp
Kitt: Aqua
Tom: Red
Boomer:
Diva: ____ carpet
Planning on figuring out the rest today!

As for Rosewood, I have no clue; I should probably find that out! I am currently in the middle of April there though... :3


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 23, 2015)

ahh!!! i time traveled out of the month and i guess it changed all my villagers' wishes!!! and toy day is tomorrow!! i've got to find out what they all want fast!!! (except clyde. he doesn't matter)

Tammy:
Spork: yellow umbrella
Flora: aqua doll
Chester: white wallpaper
Cheri: green wallpaper
Zucker: yellow carpet
Sylvia: red instrument
Pekoe: white home appliance
Olivia: purple doll


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 23, 2015)

Charcolor said:


> ahh!!! i time traveled out of the month and i guess it changed all my villagers' wishes!!! and toy day is tomorrow!! i've got to find out what they all want fast!!! (except clyde. he doesn't matter)
> 
> Tammy:
> Spork:
> ...



dawww poor clyde  i have him in  my town hes a sweetie


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 23, 2015)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> dawww poor clyde  i have him in  my town hes a sweetie



i'm mad at him because he took up space meant for a bear cub and i had to move out pippy to get tammy in my town. i'm ignoring him in hopes he'll move out soon.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 23, 2015)

Rosebell's Toy List:
Marshal: Aqua, Wallpaper
Filbert: Yellow
Rudi: 
Tangy: Furniture
Phoebe: Wallpaper
Filbert:
Bob:
Agent S:
Melba:


----------



## cornimer (Dec 23, 2015)

Beyond's Toy list
Agent S-Yellow doll
Walker-Aqua clothes
Winnie-White wallpaper
Pekoe-Colourful toy
Henry-Gray electrical appliance
Tom-Aqua furniture
Dotty-Gray
Flurry-Yellow clothes
Hamlet-I don't remember XD
Mira-Blue


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 23, 2015)

Kid Cat: aqua lamp -> lava lamp
Kabuki: colorful food -> candy jar
Olivia: green -> tall cactus
Kitty: colorful outfit -> rainbow tee
Rosie: black wallpaper -> sleek wall
Punchy: white carpet -> birch floor
Tangy: umbrella -> lacy parasol
Moe: clothes -> snow shirt
Mitzi: yellow -> yellow umbrella
Bob: toy -> foosball table


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 24, 2015)

Awww, everyone was so happy with their presents 

It seems pretty unequal though. Pudge got a refrigerator, Ankah got a deluxe washer, and all Fauna got was an orange. They grow literally next door to her house. Aim higher next year, dearie.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Dec 24, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Awww, everyone was so happy with their presents
> 
> It seems pretty unequal though. Pudge got a refrigerator, Ankah got a deluxe washer, and all Fauna got was an orange. They grow literally next door to her house. Aim higher next year, dearie.



hahahaha

---

My villagers got to hate me yesterday, I talk sooooo much to them in order to get the bunch of clues I was still missing  I got all but one (why so grumpy Benjamin?), but that should be enough


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2015)

I wasn't keeping track of what my villagers wanted lol >.<
But I have a good method which requires guessing and if it's right, saving and continuing.
If it's wrong I just turn off my DS and start again.  It really helped me last Christmas too!


----------



## Libra (Dec 24, 2015)

Libra said:


> *Diana: green - doll*
> *Filbert: red - carpet*
> *Goose: beige - furniture*
> *Lucha: blue - clothes*
> ...



Olivia's gift was a banana, LOL. I kinda felt sorry for her; it's not like she could put it in her house or something.

I really enjoyed Toy Day and my villagers were super happy. ^_^


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2015)

Aspen's List
- Bruce: purple plant
- Gigi: yellow ????
- Deli: yellow carpet
- Vesta: brown lamp
- Cheri: beige instrument
- Phoebe: yellow food

These are all the villagers I have right now, so I guess I should do pretty well since Gigi is the only one I don't have both clues for.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 24, 2015)

Vladimir got a foosball table.... he said it was just what he wanted. He already has a foosball table on display *sigh*

All my villagers were super happy though which was so cute.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 24, 2015)

Charcolor said:


> i'm mad at him because he took up space meant for a bear cub and i had to move out pippy to get tammy in my town. i'm ignoring him in hopes he'll move out soon.



oh, i see


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2015)

I have no idea what anyone wants expect for Goldie. I've ignored most of them hoping they'll move out so I'm just gonna guess and hope for the best.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

Just for my reference when I hand out presents in a few minutes.

Maple:  Brown musical instrument
Molly: Brown carpet
Flurry:  Yellow carpet
Phoebe:  Red clothes
Poncho:  Green plant
Jacques:  Red carpet
Cookie:  Blue umbrella
Fang:  Red instrument
Blanche:  Colorful toy
Beau:  black doll


----------

